# Stocking my first 55-75g SW tank.



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I am planning a new setup for a marine tank. I do not currently have a SW setup, but I am working on budget and figureing out what equipment I need to get started. This is my 55g tank example. AqAdvisor says that this is 101% of the stock. I hesitate to put Flame Angel on there, but aqadvisor says that the only problem I would have with flames was that they might nip on corals (which I already knew). It says that the firefish and watchman (both goby species) might have aggressive battles. Should I just keep 1 species of goby?

2 x Firefish Goby (Nemateleotris magnifica)
1 x Yellow Watchman Goby (Cryptocentrus cinctus)
1 x Royal Gramma Basslet (Gramma loreto)
1 x Longnose Hawkfish (Oxycirrhites typus)
2 x Ocellaris Clownfish (Amphiprion ocellaris)
1 x Flame Angelfish (Centropyge loricula)

Please give your opinion on the setup. I am pretty flexible, since I don't have a SW tank setup yet.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, I just learned something about the Yellow Watchman Goby. It is supposed to be kept with a pistol shrimp, so that they can build a home together? If anyone knows about how to pair up the YWG and the PS/TPS, please let me know. I've been watching the cutest vids of YWG and (T)PS building a home in the substrate.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know about the aggression, that's one for CollegeReefer, but stocking wise, that does seem good. I'm just picturing a reef tank with all of those in and it seems about ready to burst with fish activity, so yes, that's about it for fish. You _could_ probably pull off a flame, but you'll want to be sure that all of the fish have at least two good hiding places. (excluding the clowns, they're, as you know, very territorial and can hold they're own against a flame if it goes rouge...)

Go for the 75. Mine is an awesome size.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't think it will be a reef tank.. Can't afford the lighting. You might know alittle something about lighting expenses, funlad (lol). I think it might just be a FOWLR tank, with maybe some real/fake decor as extra hiding spots.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No angel. It is not a beginner fish or good for a new tank. There are plenty of other red fish much more suitable, such as wrasses.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Advice taken!;-) (no angel)


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Is there a somewhat exotic looking (normally under $30-40) small wrasse y'all can recommend for a beginner hobbiest?

btw, someone said that I can't keep 2 firefish in the same tank, unless it is a sexed pair. I guess I will go with 1 firefish goby.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Adding another canidate. Actually 2. I probably wont keep them both, but I just want to know if it will work. Jester Goby & Yellow Jawfish (or jawhead or something like that).


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I would stay away from the court jester goby for they don't seem to eat prepared food. They are grazers and often perish in small, not established reef tanks. I like jawfish but you will need a deeper sand bed and just be prepared for your stand being moved around until it finds a burrow it likes.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Most of the really cool wrasses cost a bundle, but there are a few Fairy Wrasses in that price range which are mighty fine.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Are there any reef-safe fairy wrasses?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

According to a CD ROM from a boo I got, the Tono's Fairy Wrasse is your man. It's bright red, reef safe, three-ish inches. It, sadly, costs about $20 more than your Flame angel, so around $65. Still though, take a look!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

If I get an expensive wrasse, it may be the carpenter wrasse (if it would work). I have heard they are great for beginners. They still cost about $50, though. I may not get a wrasse, though.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The Carpenter Wrasse is only $30 at PetSolutions.com! My favorite wrasse is the Lunare Wrasse, but it's not for *my* reef tank...  It's too small...


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I like the (non-reef-safe) Dragon Wrasse, but who knows how diffecult it is to take care of?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That hurts my eyes... I think I can see why it's called the dragon wrasse, but then I have to avert my eyes!!! Stop stealing all of the help!!!  Leave some for my thread! :fun:


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I only like the green dragons. Thanks for the site reference funlad3. Lots of cheaper fish there.


----------

